# Hey Dixie...



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Are you on file at Impact Guns, or Bud's Guns?


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Buds yes.

Don't think so with Impact. But it's just a fax or an e-mail to do so.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

10-4. I'll be in touch on which way I go.


----------

